# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  nombre de efecto

## MANUEL HERGUEDAS

Hola :
Podriais decirme como se llama este juego :
2 tubos como de los antiguos carretes, y son pasados por una moneda , estando uno encima del otro,base contra base, la moneda pasa 4 veces, y los tubos se pueden examinar.
Gracias

----------


## AHC

Algun video  :Confused: ?....asi leyendo lo que pusiste puede ser una combinacion de efectos clasicos pero ayudaria mucho un video.

Saludos
AHC

----------


## Moñiño

A la mente me viene ahora un efecto parecido el Cork Stopper de Kreis Magic  donde una moneda atraviesa un corcho.
El  efecto es algo asi como que el mago enrolla un billete en un tapón de corcho y lo sujeta con una goma elástica, como el billete es mas ancho que el corcho quedan dos pequeños espacios en las puntas de los corchos, en uno de esos espacios, en el superior, se colocan 4 monedas, mágicamente una a una van atravesando el corcho penetrando este, cayendo encima de la mesa, viajando la ultima moneda del bolsillo del mago.

Saludos

----------


## DrkHrs

Tengo ese juego. Fue uno de los primeros que me compré que no era de cartas y de los pocos que ha perdurado en el tiempo dentro de mi repertorio. Lamentablemente no recuerdo el nombre del juego. Si puedo ayudarte en algo, que no sea el nombre, ya me comentaras.

Un saludo.

----------


## cachipirulo

Hola:

Ese efecto son "Los cubiletes de Allende" o como los he visto en alguna tienda, simplemente "Los cubiletes fotográficos", 
Como te dicen por ahí arriba, el del corcho es el mismo efecto con el mismo principio.

Un saludo

----------


## Maggus

En tiendamagia tienen un versión "Deluxe" de Mikame para este efecto:

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/4477

No obstante sé que hay versiones más económicas...

----------


## LONGSHOT

Yo lo tengo des de hace muchos años, y ten en cuenta que encontraras versiones de precios muy variados, todo depende como en tantas cosas de material, decoracion, etc. pero es un buen juego para hacer despues de una produccion de monedas.

----------

